# Another Sad day for Slots



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

This came from the HOWl list and was passed on by George Warner to the list. It is a sad day when we lose another member of the HO fraternity. Ron was a pretty big name in HO slot cars. I don't know if he was a member here or not but he was quite active on the HO mailing lists, most notably the HO spies list and HOWL. He will be missed. here is the posting from George. 



> I see a number of "Estate Find" slot cars on ebay. I saw a crazy collection of chassis which told me this was a guy who was really into slots. A close look at one of the pictures show the name as "Ron Esterline" in Martinsville, IN.
> 
> Ron was a big name in HO slot cars. He has posted on the DL many times. Maybe you guys knew about this but this was news to me. He will be missed.
> 
> ...


pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP Ron


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, talk about a slap in the face. I hadn't heard of Ron's passing. Back in the late '60s and early '70s Ron lived in Indianapolis and headed up a local racing group, the Glendale Racing Association. Somehow I found out about it and started racing in the group. I was just 12 or 13 at the time. Ron took me under his wing and helped me out a lot. He would even take me to Indiana HOPRA races around the state. One memorable time was going to Randy Kemp's race in southern Indiana. I don't remember much about the race itself, but the drive down there I'll never forget. I'm sure Ron was chuckling all the way as he scared the living daylights out of the pudgy young kid holding on for dear life in the passenger seat as he zipped around the winding back roads of southern Indiana. At the time, I knew Ron was a really good slot racer, but I really didn't realize just how good he was. More than anything, he was the guy that took the time to show some kid how and what to do to improve his car and racing, for that I'll always be grateful to him.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

To answer some questions that have been asked, here are some more links, not a plethora of information but they tell ya a little bit about the guy. This was also posted to HOWL by George Warner, many thanks to George for letting us know.

Here's a more detail obituary for Ron Esterline:
http://www.tributes.com/show/Ronald-Collier-Esterline--92441484

Ron Esterline's AFX style race car
http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/rons.html

A picture with Ron:
http://www.riggenho.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=218&Itemid=224

It appears he had a myspace page. Not much there but a few pictures:
http://www.myspace.com/hogeezer

Was on facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/ron.esterline

RIP Ron
pig


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

My condolences go out to Ron's family and friends.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I met Ron at Ed Schock's up in Indy eons ago. A unique individual and was generous with his slot racing knowledge. A great loss to his family, friends and the hobby.

-Paul


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Was Ron Esterline HT's own GOOSE CHICKEN?

Bless him real good.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Ron Esterline*

Did Ron invent the magnet car? He most have had alarge collection i won some items today. RIP
Was he goose chicken? Who Else Raced with him here? I am going crazy trying to find a Parma Catalog with HO Parma plumer Chassis, that they raced & sold at Parma Store on Pearl rd ohio, or copy. Who built them?
THANK SJJ


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

sidejobjon said:


> Was he goose chicken?


Nope, not Goose. Goose just posted on 9/12/2012. Goose has a new HT ID ( CTSVowner ).


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

After reading the obit and checking the pics the date of Ron's passing was Sept 29th 2011

Although never knowing Ron we all have him to thank as he appears to be one of our founding fathers of racing slot cars. I am guessing this was posted a year after his passing as a tribute to remember him.

And as stated he is not Goose Chicken


----------

